# Ladies Basketball



## karen24 (May 1, 2013)

Hi ladies,

Are you interested to join a basketball league playing on Saturday afternoons?
My name is Karen and I run a basketball team that plays in the Jammers league every week!

Our season has just started and we are looking for new players!

Reply to this threat or drop me a message if you are interested to join us.

Cheers,
Karen


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

you meant 'thread' ??


----------



## karen24 (May 1, 2013)

Yes, I mean 'thread...'


----------



## karen24 (May 1, 2013)

*New basketball season starting!*

Hi Basketball players,

just updating this post as the basketball season is starting soon and my team is looking for new players! 

Reply to this thread or let me know directly if you are interested to join us for a practice!

Cheers,
Karen


----------



## tankje (Aug 1, 2011)

karen24 said:


> Hi Basketball players,
> 
> just updating this post as the basketball season is starting soon and my team is looking for new players!
> 
> ...


Hi Karen, I have never really played B-ball, other than in school years ago... but just moved to SG and would like to meet some more people?

Would you be open to complete newbies?


----------

